# Christmas pic of all 3



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

my mom wanted a new pic with all 3 in it for Christmas so after taking about 40 pics trying to get them all to look at me here it is...

*** Lizzie ** Sampson ** Maggie ***
[attachment=1750:attachment]


*and here is a close up I got of Lizzie and Sampson*
[attachment=1751:attachment]


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

they are soo cute!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwww....!!! Good Job Joe!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Joe they are gorgeous





















I can imagine how frustrating it would be to get all three to even sit still long enough let alone look in the same direction, I have enough trouble getting Scooby to look at me for photos because he hates the flash


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

Oh Joe they are totally adorable..... great pictures....


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Great pictures!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Awww what great pics!














I know what you mean about 40 pics,it takes me a ton to get all 3 of mine to be looking at me at the same time :lol:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Great job! I know what you mean about having to take a ton of pictures and then only having a couple actually turn out.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Joe, those are fabulous pictures!!!! I LOVE them!!!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

OMG they are soooooooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I have a hard time getting Pacino alone to sit for a pic I can't imagine trying to get 3 to do it!! Good job!!!!!!
And oh so cute!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

Your 3 look beautiful Joe!!! Great pictures, it was worth all the effort. Your Mom will love them.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Those are great, they look so pretty and white and in the second one they look so totally innocent!!! :lol:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Adorable!!!!





















Can't imagine trying to get a picture of three.







Good job!!!

~Carole and Bella~


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Joe, I can appreciate all the work trying to get one of all three. I am still trying to get a decent on of my two and my foster. You did a great job!


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

omg they are TOO CUTE!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

toooooo cute! sampson looks like he's as happy as can be, with two hottie chicks, one on either side of him, hehe.









ann marie and the "they're not chicks, it's not easter, get your holidays straight, missy!" buttercup


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!! Look at Sampson with his girls







Great pics


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Those photos are GREAT. I have yet to get a photo of my three with everyone sort of looking in the direction of the camera. I bet I could take 100 photos and still not do it. Good job!


----------



## sweetypiegirl (Nov 17, 2005)

cute pics.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

They are sooooo adorable!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

HOW CUTE!....I love the one up close they look like twins.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Great pictures!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

oh wow Joe I love all 3 of them! Adorable pictures


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

WHat a adorable trio


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

They are all so adorable







You did a great job in getting all three of them to look at you, I can't even get just Indy to do that


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Those are great!







I especially like that wonderful shot of Lizzie and Samson. Priceless


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I can't imagine how difficult it was to get those gorgeous pics.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, what great pictures


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Great job!







Those pics are great. Would make a good Christmas card too!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

They are adorable.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Great Job Joe! They look so cute, your Mom will love it. I have trouble getting 1 good picture of just Belle. I can't even begin to imagine trying to get all 3 in a good picture. I like the two of them looking so snuggly too.


----------

